# Removal of Polypoid Structure from Cervix and Vaginal Junction



## paynemedbill (Feb 16, 2012)

Good afternoon all.

Would anyone be able assist with the correct CPT for the removal of polypoid structure from cervix and vagional junction?

"Thank You" in advance for any and all responses.


----------



## tmerickson (Feb 16, 2012)

57500 is the closest


----------

